# Model Mayhem



## jenavii (Oct 14, 2008)

Are any of you Makeup Artists on modelmayhem.com?

If so, whats your MM# ?


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 14, 2008)

Im a model on model mayhem! Lol! Does that count?


----------



## jenavii (Oct 16, 2008)

well whats your MM# ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else on modelmayhem..... this could be some good networking


----------



## aeni (Oct 16, 2008)

579511


----------



## jenavii (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_579511_

 

Whoa, you do a GREAT JOB. I'm pretty sure i've seen some of your work someplace else before! Well, KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Oct 16, 2008)

*715729*


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm a photographer. #*715734*


----------



## aeni (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Whoa, you do a GREAT JOB. I'm pretty sure i've seen some of your work someplace else before! Well, KEEP IT UP!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've linked my port on here before- you've prolly seen it here!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice ports you guys!

Aeni,...your probably right! Has ur work been published anywhere before?


----------



## aeni (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_Nice ports you guys!

Aeni,...your probably right! Has ur work been published anywhere before?_

 
Hrm - as far as I know no....


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 21, 2008)

wow the guy im kinda seeing is on model mayhem.. funny! hes a photographer


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 21, 2008)

My mm

(Finially got the courage to post online!)
#*661646*


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 21, 2008)

*209486

*blush
*


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Lore* 

 
_*209486*

**blush*_

 
OMG girl who is your photographer for your glamour images? I have been wanting to do some like that for a while!


----------



## carandru (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm a model on there. Even though, I technically haven't modeled anything since ummmm forever, lol.

*# 9962*


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 21, 2008)

I will get round to adding you all!


----------



## Naked Lunch (Oct 21, 2008)

I haven't updated in awhile: 382246


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 21, 2008)

this isnt mine but this is my friend that im gonna be doing her makeup for....i think hers is gonna be pretty easy, cause of her skin etc and she likes the more darker side of things, lots of smokey eye, fairy type looks and bright smokeys...so should be fun to play around with her face

784939 - thats hers


----------



## Celly (Oct 22, 2008)

*782513*


----------



## jenavii (Oct 24, 2008)

Gosh  your guys ports are great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep it up!


----------



## jenavii (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_wow the guy im kinda seeing is on model mayhem.. funny! hes a photographer_

 






 what's his mm#


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 24, 2008)

My MM# 476098 havent been on it for a little but im going to be networking soon to update my work and port. Need a good reliable photographer willing to work for test shoots.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 24, 2008)

Model: 375710
I haven't updated in forever though, and I just got into modeling a couple years ago. I just don't have time for it now.


----------



## heroinisntreal (Oct 24, 2008)

Model # *660281*
Photographer #*711765*


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 24, 2008)

Im such a MM junkie! I added you all and looked at all your work  Im having a boring day in Lectures...


----------



## jess1cuh (Oct 24, 2008)

*539073*


----------



## aziza (Oct 25, 2008)

Mine is *540359*. I've only begun testing in earnest this summer. I can't wait to set up more test shoots


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Oct 26, 2008)

#*73730*


----------



## MelodyKat (Oct 28, 2008)

#515215

see you guys on MM


----------



## jenavii (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess1cuh* 

 
_*539073*_

 
I really like the first couple of pictures.


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksayteuk* 

 
_OMG girl who is your photographer for your glamour images? I have been wanting to do some like that for a while!_

 
hey hun, 

send me a message on mm and i'll send you over some details

xxx


----------



## dee2404 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am on it my number is #785290 , I retouch photos so it's similar to applying make-up right?


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys mines is *868998 add me !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## little_angel (Dec 3, 2008)

245579


----------



## Ciara (Dec 3, 2008)

I just got my profile approved early this week!!!

MM# 853789


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 12, 2009)

Im back on MM again, re added most of you I think! If I didnt add you its because firefox and I are not having a good day...


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 14, 2009)

Mayhem #*394827*


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 14, 2009)

MM is annoying me today...
I put up 2 castings to work with togs for TFP in Michigan and Florida....Dear GOD some people have such a nerve...

I said I wanted published togs, to better my portfolio and theirs... Next thing I know I have a GWC (Guy with Camera) contacting me DEMANDING to work with me for no compensation and TELLING me to provide a MUA and stylist....And his photos were pretty bad...Okay honestly they were awful! Looked like a normal camera shot, with no editing or decent background.

And then I had a train photographer contact me to shoot >.<.... Arrrrrrrgh!

But if there are any MUA's in Florida, please contact me as I am working with some amazing photographers down there


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's mine
MUA: 725063
Wardrobe Stylist: 788912


----------



## MissAnnaBanna (Mar 18, 2009)

makeup by anna is the name, dunno the number.
listed under Arkansas...


----------



## Willa (Mar 18, 2009)

865526


----------



## Willa (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_865526







_

 
My profile is : Makeup Artist
I forgot to say it the last time


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 11, 2009)

I tried to set up a model mayhem account but they won't accept my pics.

I need to find a good photographer.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (May 12, 2009)

331160 - that's me!


----------



## blindpassion (May 24, 2009)

add me everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ModelMayhem.com - Alexa Rae MA - Makeup Artist - Victoria, British Columbia


MM# *1145850*


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 27, 2009)

1057892
There's a link in my sig too =)


----------



## Rockette13 (Jun 9, 2009)

...


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 6, 2009)

Makeup Artist: 1335219


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 7, 2009)

Makeup Artist: 563440


----------



## bad girl glam (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I tried to set up a model mayhem account but they won't accept my pics.

I need to find a good photographer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i need to find one too.  i guess my pics don't look professional enough, but i see a lot of people using personal snap shots to apply.  i didn't use any pics of myself either.  oh well.  better luck next time!


----------



## lanise1328 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mayhem #*1189550*
Makeup Artist


----------



## beby24 (Oct 27, 2009)

136422


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm on MM!!  #1363974  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got accepted just using pics from my makeup classes... VERY obviously amateur!  And I got a friend request from a model that looked like all her pics were from Facebook... I can't make sense of it!  *head implodes*

But when you get on there... add me!!  Would love to see your work


----------



## aeni (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_I'm on MM!!  #1363974  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got accepted just using pics from my makeup classes... VERY obviously amateur!  And I got a friend request from a model that looked like all her pics were from Facebook... I can't make sense of it!  *head implodes*

But when you get on there... add me!!  Would love to see your work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I work as GKer - I apply the rules on MUA applications but a lot of other GKers do not.  Your photos pass the test as you have a variety on more than one model and they look professionally shot.


----------



## slipnslide (Oct 28, 2009)

#1206176

There aren't very many good photogs in my area, and one of the best is a spaz and hasn't gotten me a three model shoot yet from SEPTEMBER! So I'm a bit ashamed of my port, you guys' are all so amazing!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 28, 2009)

I've just signed up but yet to be approved, I'm very excited though!

*#1434740*


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I work as GKer - I apply the rules on MUA applications but a lot of other GKers do not. Your photos pass the test as you have a variety on more than one model and they look professionally shot._

 
Uh... what's a GKer??  *feels blonde*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slipnslide* 

 
_#1206176

There aren't very many good photogs in my area, and one of the best is a spaz and hasn't gotten me a three model shoot yet from SEPTEMBER! So I'm a bit ashamed of my port, you guys' are all so amazing!_

 
Don't be ashamed of your port!  You've got some beautiful work in there!!  Love it


----------



## aeni (Oct 29, 2009)

GK means GateKeeper - controlling the porn, sexual predators, spam bots, and those who just want to date from joining.

ModelMayhem.com - Info - everything you need to know about Model Mayhem


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 2, 2009)

How long did everyone wait for their account to be activated? I'm getting impatient LOL but I know it will be worth it! I keep reading the forums and can't wait til I can talk with everyone! And show my pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For reference, I've only been waiting 4 or 5 days.


----------



## beby24 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_How long did everyone wait for their account to be activated? I'm getting impatient LOL but I know it will be worth it! I keep reading the forums and can't wait til I can talk with everyone! And show my pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For reference, I've only been waiting 4 or 5 days._

 

It takes a couple of days and the forums can be very evil at times so watch out


----------



## LineausBH58 (Nov 4, 2009)

ModelMayhem.com - JESMakeup - Makeup Artist - NYC, US here's the link for mine!


----------

